# WSM 22" and Maverick ET-732



## harryh813 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a WSM 22" and I just bought a Maverick ET-732 dual probe thermometer.  My problem is I cannot figure out how to get the leads into the dome to check dome temp and also meat temp.  The lid seals tight and I don't want to drill a hole in my nice porcelein lid or anything like that, unless I absolutely have too.  Has anyone else come up with a work around for this problem?

Thanks


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 14, 2013)

i bought these: 

http://store.thebbqguru.com/weborderentry/Probe Eyelet Assembly

they work well.


----------



## linguica (Jan 14, 2013)

Below is a description of the eyelets....

Designed for Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker
The WSM Eyelets were designed to specifically fit into the grill holder brackets on the Weber Smokey Mountain. These eyelets make it easy to run probes and/or wires into your cooker without having to go through the access door or lid. This kit comes with 2 eyelets, flaring tool, Allen Key and installation instructions. (The eyelets fit through a 1/4” diameter hole.)
***NOTE: The Maverick ET-732 has a larger probe and does NOT fit through the eyelet holes.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 14, 2013)

well never mind then. my guru probes fit through the eyelet nicely. you could cut a small notch in the lid to allow the lid to sit flush while running the the wire through. or just let the lid sit on the wire it isn't all that much smoke that will flow out.


----------



## harryh813 (Jan 21, 2013)

Letting the lid sit on the wires, my concern would be that over time the lid would cut, crimp or in some other way damage the probe wire.  I appreciate the responses, I'll keep looking for a solution.

Thanks


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 21, 2013)

Drill the holes below the top grate and get the eyelets and nuts in any size from ace hardware...before ya pinch the wire..













P1010014.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Dec 27, 2012






Heres a few more other tips..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/94076/wsm-mods

  Craig


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 21, 2013)

I just cut a slit in the top of the center ring.  Here you can see the probe wires resting in the cut.













IMG_1279.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Jan 21, 2013


----------



## dushea (Apr 6, 2013)

How is the notch working out? Just got my wsm and the et-732, trying to figure out if I wanna drill holes or just do a notch. Did you treat the bare metal with anything? Also, have you had any issues with the wires getting roughed up by the edge?


----------



## damon555 (Apr 6, 2013)

Run the wire through the top vent.


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 6, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> Run the wire through the top vent.


I tried that early on and it was a hassle getting the lid on and off.


dushea said:


> How is the notch working out? Just got my wsm and the et-732, trying to figure out if I wanna drill holes or just do a notch. Did you treat the bare metal with anything? Also, have you had any issues with the wires getting roughed up by the edge?


Not a problem.  The notch is seasoned with the same stuff that's on the inside of cooker.  The notch does not chafe the wires at all.


----------

